# Sometimes humans are pathetic



## aaronnn (Jun 13, 2012)

Sorry to depress everyone. Sometimes i feel like humans are just pathetic. We kill each other, hurt each other STEAL from each other (which pisses me off so bad).

I feel we have come a long ways since our more primitive days if you will, but in the end we are just a bunch of selfish, self serving apes, whom cast out and beat down those we dont agree with or see as worthy. 

This topic has been penetrating my thoughts more than anything lately, and I cant seem to get past it. In the end we are just here to survive and nothing else. oke


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Indeed we are.


----------



## Hamster12 (Jun 11, 2012)

It totally depends on your perspective. When I'm sober I feel that way. When I've had a couple pints of Guinness I feel like I understand everyone, even the *******s, or rather not understand but accept. All facets of human nature. But it doesn't matter when you are feeling OK. If I could buy you a couple of pints I would.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

Sometimes they are really awesome too. I have no real complaints with the balance.


----------



## Burnt Toast (Jan 9, 2012)

It is depressing how humans find it funny to kill each other, rob each other, hurt each other, bully each other, and alot of other bull **** like that. 

At least most people are nice, there are alot of bad *** people out there these days. Alot of people find this **** amusing, and honestly; I am tired of it.


----------



## MrBakura91 (Dec 11, 2011)

aaronnn said:


> Sorry to depress everyone. Sometimes i feel like humans are just pathetic. We kill each other, hurt each other STEAL from each other (which pisses me off so bad).
> 
> I feel we have come a long ways since our more primitive days if you will, but in the end we are just a bunch of selfish, self serving apes, whom cast out and beat down those we dont agree with or see as worthy.
> 
> This topic has been penetrating my thoughts more than anything lately, and I cant seem to get past it. In the end we are just here to survive and nothing else. oke


I would replace "in the end" with "sometimes" Sometimes, or many times people act badly and selfishly but don't let that make you forget the times when people do good things. I say people are just "imperfect". Yeah survival is VERY important but try to think of other reasons to be, I say my purpose is to survive, live learn and enjoy time with friends and family and when possible help them out. Sometimes I think kinda negatively like you are now and that's normal, no one can be happy 24/7. Just try to find positives so you can have balance.
Not all us humans beat down each other though, I have friends with whom I disagree on politics and religion but we don't argue about it because we want to get along you know?


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

I wouldn't say people as a whole is pathetic. The people who is, are the ones who not taking care of the people (the government). Since the government aint taking care of the people. This is what set the chain reaction of doing bad things like stealing, selling drugs etc. You think people want to sell drugs for a living? Hell no. 

People reaction. People get desperate. People hate struggling. As a result, they end up doing bad. When the people want something and the government dont provide for them. They go out and do it for their self. That's how rap was created. They remove music from schools. As a result, they created their own music. Same, we needing to provide for their family. Sometimes a 9 to 5 aint enough to feed a family of 5.

So, Maybe if "inflation" wasn't going on. People wouldn't be stealing, or sellin drugs. How the price of living goes up, but the salary stay the same? Skittle is about dollar now. It used to be fifty cents. Rent going up. The price of pizza going up etc... The people behind this is the pathetic ones.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

If we believe the Bible, we were created in God's image, no wonder why all those atrocities(by the OP) occur at the hands of us humans?


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

agreed


read some nihilist philosophy


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

aaronnn said:


> Sorry to depress everyone. Sometimes i feel like humans are just pathetic. We kill each other, hurt each other STEAL from each other (which pisses me off so bad).
> 
> *I feel we have come a long ways since our more primitive days if you will*, but in the end we are just a bunch of selfish, self serving apes, whom cast out and beat down those we dont agree with or see as worthy.


I'm gonna have to disagree with that.


----------



## aaronnn (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank you for the replys. I cant help but wonder if there will ever come a day when bullying and stealing and everything else destructive that we do, will someday stop. Are we humans evolving to become more independent of each other or interdependent? Will there ever be a day when we stop tearning people down and maybe say " hey we are in this together." Anyone understand what i mean?


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Its human nature, as long as people cling to their ego this stuff will never stop.


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

agreed w.o a doubt


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

But life wouldn't be fun if there was nothing to do.. nothing to steal, nothing to gain over others. There's a lot of preaching about changing the world but then it seems we all regress at some point. I'm against maturity/growing up in that sense.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

yes but this constant search for fun and "something to do" may not be your real joy,

i believe you can find joy and peace through love, not the constant renewal of adventure and excitement

it may feel good to your ego to be above others, but considering that, there will always be someone who feels the downside to that, it will always come back around to you some time

and aaron, 
we all understand how you feel
anyone with open eyes can see what you're saying
i hope you dont lose your faith in people, though
because doesn't that demand that you lose faith in yourself?


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

I hate thinking about the ways people hurt each other. But at the same time, it is the way all animals work. We kill. We hurt. We live. We die. It's a horrible cycle. Humans are just a bit smarter than the rest.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)




----------



## aaronnn (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank you for the replys everyone. I guess everyone of us has a say in what the world can and should be. Maybe i should stop complaining and be the change i want to see in the world. Very cool vid by the way.


----------



## Cutout Kewpie (Jul 30, 2012)

For the last few years now I've had this most likely very unoriginal theory that we are all selfishly driven. Even if we do something good for someone else, we're most likely doing it because it makes us feel good about ourselves or the results of doing so somehow lies in our favor (i.e. contributing to a charity because it makes your company seem humanitarian). 

I tried looking into finding any sort of proof to the contrary & have only found one argument against this theory which is the idea of pure altruism. Take, for example, someone taking a bullet for someone else. 

There may be more arguments that I'm unaware of which state against the whole selfishness theory, but from what I have come to understand thus far, I'd say since pure altruism instances are quite rare, we as humans seem to be pretty damn selfish beings & rely almost solely on the need for survival. 

I do have a very misanthropic view on life, though, so I may be quite biased. I feel a lot of social anxiety ridden people tend towards these kinds of thoughts & ideas.

I'd absolutely love more input on the subject. Any more arguments against humanity being selfishly driven? Or any other questions that could tie into this whole thread? I really don't know nearly as much as I'd like to & am finding this pretty damn interesting.


----------



## Jake D (Jul 30, 2012)

Cutout Kewpie said:


> For the last few years now I've had this most likely very unoriginal theory that we are all selfishly driven. Even if we do something good for someone else, we're most likely doing it because it makes us feel good about ourselves or the results of doing so somehow lies in our favor (i.e. contributing to a charity because it makes your company seem humanitarian).
> 
> I tried looking into finding any sort of proof to the contrary & have only found one argument against this theory which is the idea of pure altruism. Take, for example, someone taking a bullet for someone else.
> 
> ...


You pretty much hit the nail on the head. I tend to feel that it's human nature to be that way. The concept of being selfish is something we as humans developed - in any other species it would simply be 'doing what you want'. We've got the same basic instincts as any other species except through the development of society we have tried to re-write the rules of what is thought of as normal. We've just assigned words to varying degrees of instinctual feelings. I hope that makes sense, I can't really define it better without writing a wall of text.


----------



## Adversary (Mar 20, 2012)

Humans are in fact pathetic and its because nature has constantly shows that it does not give a ****. Even the greatest geniuses of the world have a bit of madness to them.


----------

